# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Đặt vé máy bay giá rẻ cho tết 2014 trên hệ thống Abay.vn

## gioithieusanpham

*Mua vé máy bay Tết 2014, giảm giá hấp dẫn* ABAY triển khai chương trình giảm giá hấp cho tất cả các loại Vé may bay giá rẻ dẫn dành cho khách hàng mua vé máy bay Tết 2014. Theo đó, giảm ngay *200.000đ* cho khách hàng mua vé có tổng giá trị thanh toán từ *15 triệu đồng* trở lên. Toàn bộ khách hàng của ABAY sẽ được nhận được một *MÃ KHUYẾN MẠI* qua email. Khách hàng có nhu cầu đặt vé Tết vui lòng sử dụng MÃ KHUYẾN MẠI này để được nhận ưu đãi. Vé máy bay tết giá rẻ 2014 ( Tết giáp ngọ ) cùng sum họp với gia đinh





*Điều kiện:*
Chương trình áp dụng cho khách mua vé ở tất cả các chặng bay nội địa & quốc tế với tổng giá trị thanh toán trừ 15 triệu đồng trở lên
Ngày bay: *25/1 đến 8/2/2014*
Thời gian giảm giá: từ nay đến hết ngày *30/11/2013*
Quý khách hàng có thể Đặt vé máy bay qua hệ thống phòng Vé của Abay.vn
*Lưu ý:*
Quý khách hãy cung cấp MÃ KHUYẾN MẠI khi đặt vé để được giảm giá 200.000đ
Mỗi MÃ KHUYẾN MẠI chỉ có giá trị sử dụng cho 1 lần thanh toán duy nhất
Chương trình giảm giá áp dụng cho khách đặt vé trên website ABAY.vn, đặt vé qua các số hotline và tổng đài 1900 4749; đặt vé qua điện thoại di động
Để biết chi tiết giá vé các chặng bay, mời Quý khách
ABAY đang có chương trình ưu đãi giảm giá 100.000đ cho khách hàng đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại di động và máy tính


*ABAY TẠI TP HỒ CHÍ MINH*
Cơ sở 1: 22 Trà Khúc, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, Tp.HCM.
Cơ sở 4: 20 Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Quận 1, Tp Hồ Chí Minh
Tel: (+08) 35 47 1122 - Fax: (+08) 38 48 7160
*ABAY TẠI HÀ NỘI*
Cơ sở 2: Số 181 Nguyễn Lương Bằng, Đống Đa, Hà Nội.
Cơ sở 3: Số 324 Phố Huế, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội.
Tel: (+04) 35 33 5558 - Fax: (+04) 35 33 5403
Website: Abay.vn
Email: contact@abay.vn

----------

